# Allegri Juve è divorzio



## admin (17 Maggio 2019)

La Juventus ha comunicato ufficialmente che Allegri non sarà l’allenatore della squadra bianconera in vista della prossima stagione


----------



## hiei87 (17 Maggio 2019)

Viste le ultime notizie sui problemi del City con la Uefa, ho paura di Guardiola. Comunque tempismo perfetto per noi. Tra questa e il classico infortunio di Chiellini sono già pronti a scansarsi.


----------



## admin (17 Maggio 2019)

Questi prendono Guardiola


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Maggio 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Viste le ultime notizie sui problemi del City con la Uefa, ho paura di Guardiola. Comunque tempismo perfetto per noi. Tra questa e il classico infortunio di Chiellini sono già pronti a scansarsi.



Penso che sappiano da tempo che Allegri non restasse.


----------



## Igor91 (17 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Juventus ha comunicato ufficialmente che Allegri non sarà l’allenatore della squadra bianconera in vista della prossima stagione



Guardiola... l'ho sempre pensato, gli manca solo il top assoluto europeo.

L'inter, Conte.

Noi..... Gino.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Maggio 2019)

Prendiamo Max!!!


----------



## Snake (17 Maggio 2019)

ma se conte va all'inter chi prendono questi? ho il terrore che stia accadendo davvero...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Maggio 2019)

Ovviamente esonerato proprio prima di Juve Atalanta


Snake ha scritto:


> ma se conte va all'inter chi prendono questi? ho il terrore che stia accadendo davvero...



Magari è Allegri Inter, Conte Juve


----------



## Davidoff (17 Maggio 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Viste le ultime notizie sui problemi del City con la Uefa, ho paura di Guardiola. Comunque tempismo perfetto per noi. Tra questa e il classico infortunio di Chiellini sono già pronti a scansarsi.



Ma voi ancora speravate che ci facessero un favore del genere? lol
Comunque punteranno su Guardiola o, alla peggio, Pochettino. Fino a quando non vinceranno la Champions continueranno a migliorare, non c'è trippa per gatti.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questi prendono Guardiola



Speriamo lo prendano per 30 milioni all'anno per poi vincere solo lo scudetto


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Maggio 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma se conte va all'inter chi prendono questi? ho il terrore che stia accadendo davvero...



dipende se il City faccia la champions o meno. In caso di esito positivo non vedo perchè debba andare via da Manchester.


----------



## juventino (17 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questi prendono Guardiola





Snake ha scritto:


> ma se conte va all'inter chi prendono questi? ho il terrore che stia accadendo davvero...



Prego tutti i giorni, ma finché non lo vedo non ci credo. 
Io comunque mi accontento pure di Pochettino, basta che non si prenda un altro italiano.


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Maggio 2019)

Prendono Conte


----------



## Gas (17 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questi prendono Guardiola



Sì.


----------



## jacky (17 Maggio 2019)

Juventus top Europa, Inter-Conte e noi RIno.
E dopodomani a san siro in 65000 mila a bagnarsi per Milan-Frosinone


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Maggio 2019)

Conte non torna alla Juve secondo me, Agnelli non lo vuole vedere manco in cartolina. Penso che quella del ristorante da 10 l'abbia legata al dito..

Credo che alla fine prenderanno quello più facile da tutti, ovvero Mourinho.


----------



## Boomer (17 Maggio 2019)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Prendono Conte



Anche secondo me.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Maggio 2019)

jacky ha scritto:


> Juventus top Europa, Inter-Conte e noi RIno.
> E dopodomani a san siro in 65000 mila a bagnarsi per Milan-Frosinone



In base a cosa Gattuso resti? Fonti ufficiali?


----------



## Andris (17 Maggio 2019)

questa è la dimostrazione di come spesso i giornali ed i giornalisti brancolino nel buio peggio di noi,eppure spacciano le loro ipotesi come verità rivelata fingendo di avere fonti interne anonime.
ieri almeno tre quotidiani nazionali sono usciti con la certezza di allegri ed uno in particolare (la stampa) aveva le cifre precise del rinnovo.

alla fine tra lui ed i giocatori hanno scelto questi ultimi,come sempre accade dato che è molto più facile cambiare un allenatore che mezza squadra scontenta.


----------



## davidelynch (17 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questi prendono Guardiola



Se succede Gonde perderà tutti i capelli, ancora una volta


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Maggio 2019)

Mourinho o Deschamps?


----------



## First93 (17 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Conte non torna alla Juve secondo me, Agnelli non lo vuole vedere manco in cartolina. Penso che quella del ristorante da 10 l'abbia legata al dito..
> 
> Credo che alla fine prenderanno quello più facile da tutti, ovvero Mourinho.



No dai Mourinho no, lui non perde occasione di mandarli a quel paese ogni volta che li vede...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Maggio 2019)

Che schifo che fa la vita, non ce ne va una


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Maggio 2019)

Per me prenderanno Sarri.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Maggio 2019)

Siamo liberi
Sto godendo 
Mi sento da Dio
Non mi frega chi viene dopo ma adesso ci siamo liberati di un cancro!


----------



## Zenos (17 Maggio 2019)

Secondo me viene al Milan.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Maggio 2019)

Ci può essere qualche sorpresa..


----------



## tonilovin93 (17 Maggio 2019)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Guardiola... l'ho sempre pensato, gli manca solo il top assoluto europeo.
> 
> L'inter, Conte.
> 
> Noi..... Gino.



Azzo, siamo già a settembre e non me ne sono accorto?
Calma ragazzi, aspettate e vediamo. 
Guardiola è difficile che si possa liberare, conte all Inter, ok, ma se noi prendiamo sarri ci va dieci volte meglio


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ci può essere qualche sorpresa..



Tipo Carlo Mazzone? 

Ahaha


----------



## Black (17 Maggio 2019)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Guardiola... l'ho sempre pensato, gli manca solo il top assoluto europeo.
> 
> L'inter, Conte.
> 
> Noi..... Gino.



top europeo? mi sembra che, nonostante gli squadroni allenati, è da qualche anno che non vince la champions. Con questo non voglio dire che Guardiola è scarso. Che poi mi stupirei di vedere i gobbi pagare 30M l'allenatore


----------



## tonilovin93 (17 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ci può essere qualche sorpresa..



Tipo?


----------



## Black (17 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Siamo liberi
> Sto godendo
> Mi sento da Dio
> Non mi frega chi viene dopo ma adesso ci siamo liberati di un cancro!



allora beccatevi Gattuso e poi mi dici se sarai contento


----------



## hakaishin (17 Maggio 2019)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Tipo?



Mi fido di Momblano in questo momento...
Lui parla di guardiola o conte o roba simile ed esclude nomi piccoli


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Maggio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> In base a cosa Gattuso resti? Fonti ufficiali?



Ma infatti magari Gattuso va alla Juve


----------



## hakaishin (17 Maggio 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> allora beccatevi Gattuso e poi mi dici se sarai contento



No grazie


----------



## Didaco (17 Maggio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Secondo me viene al Milan.



Allegri prende, se non sbaglio, 7 milioni netti all'anno. Mi sembra decisamente fuori portata per noi.
Andrà sicuramente all'estero.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Tipo Carlo Mazzone?
> 
> Ahaha



Sarebbe meglio di allegri comunque


----------



## juventino (17 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> questa è la dimostrazione di come spesso i giornali ed i giornalisti brancolino nel buio peggio di noi,eppure spacciano le loro ipotesi come verità rivelata fingendo di avere fonti interne anonime.
> ieri almeno tre quotidiani nazionali sono usciti con la certezza di allegri ed uno in particolare (la stampa) aveva le cifre precise del rinnovo.
> 
> alla fine tra lui ed i giocatori hanno scelto questi ultimi,come sempre accade dato che è molto più facile cambiare un allenatore che mezza squadra scontenta.



I giornalisti è dall’estate scorsa che non sanno più un tubo sulla Juve.


----------



## kekkopot (17 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Speriamo lo prendano per 30 milioni all'anno per poi vincere solo lo scudetto



Sarei disposto a rinunciare ad un altro anno senza CL per assistere ad uno scenario simile 

Però per non rischiare meglio che Guardiola resti al City.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti magari Gattuso va alla Juve



Ottimo!


----------



## 7vinte (17 Maggio 2019)

Occhio a Sinisa


----------



## hiei87 (17 Maggio 2019)

La juventus ha la dirigenza più competente e ambiziosa in Italia e forse in questo momento in Europa. Se lasciano andare Allegri è perché hanno in mano un nome più grosso.


----------



## juventino (17 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Siamo liberi
> Sto godendo
> Mi sento da Dio
> Non mi frega chi viene dopo ma adesso ci siamo liberati di un cancro!



Prima di esultare aspetto di sapere il sostituto. A me basta che non si punti sui solito italiani mediocri (solo Sarri accetterei).


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Maggio 2019)

Oddio magari verrà lui da noi, anche se penso voglia andare all'estero e salire sempre più in alto.

Io non credo che Conte vada alla Juve


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> I giornalisti è dall’estate scorsa che non sanno più un tubo sulla Juve.



In verità Momblano su Top calcio 24 è da settimane che diceva che Allegri sarebbe andato via. Tra l'altro lo scorso anno insisteva su Ronaldo..


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Maggio 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> La juventus ha la dirigenza più competente e ambiziosa in Italia e forse in questo momento in Europa. Se lasciano andare Allegri è perché hanno in mano un nome più grosso.



Pochettino potrebbe essere un nome credibile.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Maggio 2019)

Mediaset dice Guardiola impossibile


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Maggio 2019)

Occhio a Sarri..
Cosi noi rimaniamo col cerino nelle chiappe dai


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Occhio a Sarri..
> Cosi noi rimaniamo col cerino nelle chiappe dai



No. La Juve non prenderebbe mai uno come Sarri, che peraltro ha avuto da ridire sulla juve negli anni passati.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Maggio 2019)

Speriamo non venga da noi. Altrimenti questo si fa comprare de scoglio per 25 mln.


----------



## chicagousait (17 Maggio 2019)

Mi meravigliai già lo scorso anno della sua permanenza sul Panchina juventina. È arrivato con un anno di ritardo.

Guardiola alla Juve la vedo difficile, è uno ci ha bisogno di un portafogli aperto


----------



## leviatano (17 Maggio 2019)

Guardiola ti costa 30 milioni all'anno più devi pagare il suo staff che sono una trentina di persone. La Juventus non ha ancora il potere finanziario per gestire un ulteriore stipendio enorme come quello del catalano.
secondo me prendono Pochettino, più fattibile e più "sicuro" sul campionato.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Maggio 2019)

Occhio a Sarri e soprattutto a Klopp


----------



## Igor91 (17 Maggio 2019)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Azzo, siamo già a settembre e non me ne sono accorto?
> Calma ragazzi, aspettate e vediamo.
> Guardiola è difficile che si possa liberare, conte all Inter, ok, ma se noi prendiamo sarri ci va dieci volte meglio



Guarda io sono il primo degli ottimisti.
Ti invito a vedere i post che ho aperto (quello su Conte) e le ipotesi SEMPRE fatte sulle intenzioni di Elliott di investire molto.... PERÒ... Via Leo, c'e chi dice via Maldini, forse si confermerà Gino.

Io aspetto, sempre, ma ultimamente non riesco ad esse più ottimista, amico rossonero.


----------



## leviatano (17 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Occhio a Sarri e soprattutto a Klopp



Sarri per l'indole comunista che ha non lo prendono manco in considerazione.
Kloop non va nelle squadre favorite dei campionati, è un underdog.


----------



## Raryof (17 Maggio 2019)

Conte da loro.
Sarri da noi.
Gasp a Roma.


----------



## 7vinte (17 Maggio 2019)

Attenzione a Spalletti!


----------



## hiei87 (17 Maggio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Pochettino potrebbe essere un nome credibile.



Anche secondo me. Lui o, se si libera, Guardiola.


----------



## 7vinte (17 Maggio 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Conte da loro.
> Sarri da noi.
> Gasp a Roma.



Conte va all'inter


----------



## juventino (17 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> In verità Momblano su Top calcio 24 è da settimane che diceva che Allegri sarebbe andato via. Tra l'altro lo scorso anno insisteva su Ronaldo..



Mi riferivo in particolare a quelli più grandi tipo Sky, Mediaset eccetera.


----------



## Dell'erba (17 Maggio 2019)

Esito scontato.

Speriamo abbiano già il sostituto sottomano e non sia inzaghi, gasp o mediocri vari


----------



## overlord (17 Maggio 2019)

ecco servita sul piatto d'argento la scusa per la partita scabrosa che giocheranno domenica. niente....società di melda in tutto e per tutto. #finoalmidollo


----------



## juventino (17 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Conte va all'inter



E perché non ha firmato ancora?  
Conte spera palesemente di tornare da noi (ma non succederà perché è Agnelli a non volerlo).


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Maggio 2019)

Non capisco questo terrore che possano prendere Guardiola,ma fuori dal barca mi dite che coppe ha vinto?Aveva una squadra che pure con brocchi in panca avrebbe vinto le Champions. Negli anni è diventato un falso mito,Ok,fa giocare bene le squadre,ma poi vince lo scudetto,quindi che diano 24 mln a Guardiola per un altro scudetto.Sarei mooolto più preoccupato se prendessero Klopp,vero top da Champions.


----------



## juventino (17 Maggio 2019)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Esito scontato.
> 
> Speriamo abbiano già il sostituto sottomano e non sia inzaghi, gasp o mediocri vari



Agnelli è orgoglioso, ma in tutta franchezza penso che dinanzi al bivio Conte-un mediocre ingoierebbe il rospo e richiamerebbe Conte. Orgoglioso sì, scemo no.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Maggio 2019)

Ma esattamente chi parla di Guardiola sa che l'allenatore prende 25pippi e 10 il suo staff ? 

Assolutamente impossibile sotto ogni aspetto al di fuori della premier


----------



## Ema2000 (17 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Per me prenderanno Sarri.



Anche per me, si sta avverando il peggior scenario possibile per noi,
Sarri Juve
Conte Inter
Gasperini Roma 
abbiamo già una rosa inferiore, ora qualsiasi allenatore prendessimo sarebbe inferiore anche lui,
senza contare il dramma se confermano Gattuso.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Maggio 2019)

Comunque chissenefrega anche se dovessero prendere Guardiola. Non è che Pep è un Dio del calcio che solo battendo le mani porta a casa la Champions eh. Il campionato lo vincono pure con pincopallino, quindi Pep o meno, chissenefrega di chi andrà da loro.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma esattamente chi parla di Guardiola sa che l'allenatore prende 25pippi e 10 il suo staff ?
> 
> Assolutamente impossibile sotto ogni aspetto al di fuori della premier



Hai sempre ste convinzioni tu, chissà perché. Si dicevano le stesse cose per CR7 alla Juve eh. Non dico che Pep ci vada, ma ste frasi "impossibile, non accadrà mai etc" sarebbe forse più prudente evitarle.


----------



## juventino (17 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Comunque chissenefrega anche se dovessero prendere Guardiola. Non è che Pep è un Dio del calcio che solo battendo le mani porta a casa la Champions eh. Il campionato lo vincono pure con pincopallino, quindi Pep o meno, chissenefrega di chi andrà da loro.



Non è solo la Champions il punto, dai, lo sapete anche voi. La Juve ha bisogno prima di tutto di uno scossone, di cambiare la sua identità catenacciara che si porta dietro da 40 anni (!!!) e Guardiola sarebbe la scelta migliore. 
Ma lo ripeto: finché non lo vedo non ci credo.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Occhio a Sinisa



Non succederà mai


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Agnelli è orgoglioso, ma in tutta franchezza penso che dinanzi al bivio Conte-un mediocre ingoierebbe il rospo e richiamerebbe Conte. Orgoglioso sì, scemo no.



Non credo, ormai quella del ristorante è rimasta impressa. Tra l'altro con Conte non vinceresti la Champions e dovresti far un progetto lungo.

Piuttosto potrebbe pensare di prendere un Inzaghi o roba di basso profilo, e fare una stagione "sabbatica" e prendersi Guardiola la prossima stagione.

Sacrificare un anno, che vinceresti lo stesso lo scudetto, per avere un top il prossimo.


----------



## tonilovin93 (17 Maggio 2019)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Guarda io sono il primo degli ottimisti.
> Ti invito a vedere i post che ho aperto (quello su Conte) e le ipotesi SEMPRE fatte sulle intenzioni di Elliott di investire molto.... PERÒ... Via Leo, c'e chi dice via Maldini, forse si confermerà Gino.
> 
> Io aspetto, sempre, ma ultimamente non riesco ad esse più ottimista, amico rossonero.



Vero, essere ottimisti è davvero difficile. 
Però fa attenzione, la storia di Allegri-juve dimostra che nessuno sa nulla, soprattutto a Sky.
Anzi, rilancio, secondo me conte va alla juve. E poi si ride


----------



## hakaishin (17 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Prima di esultare aspetto di sapere il sostituto. A me basta che non si punti sui solito italiani mediocri (solo Sarri accetterei).



Mi fido solo di Momblano e dì qualche notizia che mi arriva. Io sono tranquillo. Poi chiunque sia non potrai mai essere peggio di questo abusivo miracolato che ci ha preso in ostaggio per 5 anni


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Hai sempre ste convinzioni tu, chissà perché. Si dicevano le stesse cose per CR7 alla Juve eh. Non dico che Pep ci vada, ma ste frasi "impossibile, non accadrà mai etc" sarebbe forse più prudente evitarle.



Basterebbe ragionare, CR7 è alla Juve perchè hanno fatto all in ( e l'hanno preso in C ) per la Champions. Lo stipendio di 30 milioni di CR7 è ampiamento coperto per buona parte dall indotto che crea l'immagine del giocatore .

Guardiola no, e sono soldi che non hanno ritorno. Se vogliamo fare un discorso sensato parliamo in questi termini, in caso diverso parliamo di patate e serie tv


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non è solo la Champions il punto, dai, lo sapete anche voi. La Juve ha bisogno prima di tutto di uno scossone, di cambiare la sua identità catenacciara che si porta dietro da 40 anni (!!!) e Guardiola sarebbe la scelta migliore.
> Ma lo ripeto: finché non lo vedo non ci credo.



Su questo hai anche ragione, ma in ogni caso, Pep o non Pep a noi Milanisti non cambia nulla. Manco rosicherei se lo doveste prendere, come non ho rosicato per CR7. Siete su un mondo diverso voi.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Conte va all'inter



Se la juve chiama torna a piedi nudi, fidati


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Basterebbe ragionare, CR7 è alla Juve perchè hanno all in ( e l'hanno preso in C ) per la Champions. Lo stipendio di 30 milioni di CR7 è ampiamento coperto per buona parte dall indotto che crea l'immagine del giocatore .
> 
> Guardiola no, e sono soldi che non hanno ritorno. Se vogliamo fare un discorso sensato parliamo in questi termini, in caso diverso parliamo di patate e serie tv



Ti leggevo e scrivevi "Ma secondo voi un Cinese investe cosi tanti soldi per poi perdere il Milan per 4 spicci" e robe simili. A me sembra che sia tu, senza offesa a parlare per tue convinzioni. I discorsi sensati lo sono per te, lo possono essere anche per me, ma tu non sai cosa ha in testa Agnelli. Cosi come non sai cosa aveva in testa il Cinese Fake o quello che abbia in testa Eliott. Inutile ragione in maniera razionale, non ci becchi mai ed è la storia dei tuoi messaggi a dirlo.

Ti dico questo senza offesa e senza voler iniziare una lite.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Maggio 2019)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Non capisco questo terrore che possano prendere Guardiola,ma fuori dal barca mi dite che coppe ha vinto?Aveva una squadra che pure con brocchi in panca avrebbe vinto le Champions. Negli anni è diventato un falso mito,Ok,fa giocare bene le squadre,ma poi vince lo scudetto,quindi che diano 24 mln a Guardiola per un altro scudetto.Sarei mooolto più preoccupato se prendessero Klopp,vero top da Champions.



Klopp che comunque ha perso 2 finali di CL, 1 di EL...


----------



## hakaishin (17 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma esattamente chi parla di Guardiola sa che l'allenatore prende 25pippi e 10 il suo staff ?
> 
> Assolutamente impossibile sotto ogni aspetto al di fuori della premier[/QUO
> 
> 23 pippi che sono lordi. Questo non vuol dire che sia possibile


----------



## First93 (17 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma esattamente chi parla di Guardiola sa che l'allenatore prende 25pippi e 10 il suo staff ?
> 
> Assolutamente impossibile sotto ogni aspetto al di fuori della premier



Per loro questo discorso non vale, tanto vendono 2-3 Sturaro e mettono a posto i conti. Se vogliono Guardiola lo prendono senza problemi.


----------



## overlord (17 Maggio 2019)

Conte è l'uomo di melda perfetto per una società così sporca.


----------



## andreima (17 Maggio 2019)

Ovviamente prima della fine del campionato,rispetto zero per tutti..io sono esterrefatto come il calcio non abbia più regole


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ti leggevo e scrivevi "Ma secondo voi un Cinese investe cosi tanti soldi per poi perdere il Milan per 4 spicci" e robe simili. A me sembra che sia tu, senza offesa a parlare per tue convinzioni. I discorsi sensati lo sono per te, lo possono essere anche per me, ma tu non sai cosa ha in testa Agnelli. Cosi come non sai cosa aveva in testa il Cinese Fake o quello che abbia in testa Eliott. Inutile ragione in maniera razionale, non ci becchi mai ed è la storia dei tuoi messaggi a dirlo.
> 
> Ti dico questo senza offesa e senza voler iniziare una lite.



Prima cosa rispetto per chi è qui dentro da molti più anni di te, secondo io non mi sono mai permesso di venire a fare le pulci su un tuo discorso o su un tuo pensiero. Quindi se vuoi stare qui dentro fallo rispettando le idee altrui ( che tra l'altro espongo sempre senza offendere mai nessuno ) .


----------



## Anguus (17 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questi prendono Guardiola



Guardiola e Cr7 a mio avviso sono incompatibili, finirebbe come con Zlatan al Barça. Detto ciò la Juve continuerebbe a non vincere la Champions anche con Pep in panchina


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Maggio 2019)

First93 ha scritto:


> Per loro questo discorso non vale, tanto vendono 2-3 Sturaro e mettono a posto i conti. Se vogliono Guardiola lo prendono senza problemi.



a beh se la mettiamo cosi.


----------



## overlord (17 Maggio 2019)

andreima ha scritto:


> Ovviamente prima della fine del campionato,rispetto zero per tutti..io sono esterrefatto come il calcio non abbia più regole



ma che ti stupisci ancora di sta società ? è lurida #finoallafine


----------



## zlatan (17 Maggio 2019)

Bene: Con questa notizia mettiamo pure una pietra tombale sulle speranze Champions se mai ne avessimo ancora avute


----------



## Anguus (17 Maggio 2019)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Non capisco questo terrore che possano prendere Guardiola,ma fuori dal barca mi dite che coppe ha vinto?Aveva una squadra che pure con brocchi in panca avrebbe vinto le Champions. Negli anni è diventato un falso mito,Ok,fa giocare bene le squadre,ma poi vince lo scudetto,quindi che diano 24 mln a Guardiola per un altro scudetto.Sarei mooolto più preoccupato se prendessero Klopp,vero top da Champions.



Quoto tutto, ottimo allenatore, fa giocare le squadre benissimo, ma lo si incensa come uno che abbia portato la Champions a casa dovunque abbia allenato. Personalmente, e lo dico in tutta sincerità, la Juve avrebbe più possibilità di vincere la Champions se in panchina avesse Ancelotti per esempio, ma anche Mourinho.


----------



## admin (17 Maggio 2019)

Se prendono Porchettino (manco lui sa come ha fatto ad arrivare in finale di Champions) per me finirà il loro dominio.

Se prendono Guardiola, invece, finisce tutto. Ma per gli altri.


----------



## First93 (17 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> a beh se la mettiamo cosi.



Dico così perché lo hanno già fatto per Ronaldo, quindi non mi stupirebbe vederlo fare anche per Guardiola. Hai pienamente ragione quando dici che 30-35 mln all'anno sono una follia fuori dalla Premier, ma dopo CR7 mi aspetto di tutto da quelli...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Maggio 2019)

prendono gattuso


----------



## overlord (17 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> prendono gattuso



ci sarebbe anche filippo libero. da non lasciar scappare!


----------



## Anguus (17 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> prendono gattuso



sai che la stavo pensando seriamente questa cosa..


----------



## sette (17 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Prendiamo Max!!!



dimmi che non sei serio


----------



## Cantastorie (17 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Attenzione a Spalletti!



Per la Juve!? Non penso, troppo perdente. In più gioca di melma.


----------



## sette (17 Maggio 2019)

devono chiedere a Cristina quale allanatore preferisce?


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Maggio 2019)

First93 ha scritto:


> Dico così perché lo hanno già fatto per Ronaldo, quindi non mi stupirebbe vederlo fare anche per Guardiola. Hai pienamente ragione quando dici che 30-35 mln all'anno sono una follia fuori dalla Premier, ma dopo CR7 mi aspetto di tutto da quelli...



Abbiamo visto che se vogliono un modo per raggirare il FPF lo trovano. Concordo con me che oramai ci si aspetta qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## Anguus (17 Maggio 2019)

Ci proveranno per Guardiola è indiscutibile..alla fine sarà uno tra Inzaghi, Conte che se riceve una telefonata pianta l'Inter, e soprattutto a mio avviso Pochettino.


----------



## koti (17 Maggio 2019)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Mediaset dice Guardiola impossibile



Ahia...


----------



## unbreakable (17 Maggio 2019)

Chissà quanto sta godendo adani ..


----------



## sette (17 Maggio 2019)

Conte o Mourinho o Pep o Gasperson o InzaghiJR o .... Semplici?


----------



## Anguus (17 Maggio 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> devono chiedere a Cristina quale allanatore preferisce?



ha la sua verità ciò che hai detto, è impensabile che la scelta dell'allenatore non passi da lui.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Basterebbe ragionare, CR7 è alla Juve perchè hanno fatto all in ( e l'hanno preso in C ) per la Champions. Lo stipendio di 30 milioni di CR7 è ampiamento coperto per buona parte dall indotto che crea l'immagine del giocatore .
> 
> Guardiola no, e sono soldi che non hanno ritorno. Se vogliamo fare un discorso sensato parliamo in questi termini, in caso diverso parliamo di patate e serie tv



aggiungici higuain. se qualcuno ha sott'occhio il bilancio della juve... ma a me sembra impossibile


----------



## Kdkobain (17 Maggio 2019)

Da appassionato di calcio mi piacerebbe da matti vedere Guardiola in serie A ! Ha una filosifia calcistica ed una inventiva tattica fuori dal comune !  
Anche se sinceramente vedo molto difficile una sua separazione dal progetto city


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Maggio 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Da appassionato di calcio mi piacerebbe da matti vedere Guardiola in serie A ! Ha una filosifia calcistica ed una inventiva tattica fuori dal comune !
> Anche se sinceramente vedo molto difficile una sua separazione dal progetto city



ma guardiola con CR7 ce lo vedete? io no. troppo integralista uno e troppo anarchico l'altro


----------



## Kdkobain (17 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma guardiola con CR7 ce lo vedete? io no. troppo integralista uno e troppo anarchico l'altro



non lo so sinceramente, ma guardiola ha dimostrato di essere tutto tranne che integralista in questi anni e lo stesso Ronaldo è un professionista esemplare. Più che la convivenza tra i due sarebbe interessante vedere la campagna acquisti, perchè con Guardiola il centrocampo muscolare tanto caro ad acciughina non sa dsa fare. Vedremo


----------



## Lambro (17 Maggio 2019)

Io credo :
Inzaghi Juve.
Gasp Roma.
Conte Inter.
Sarri Milan.
Miha Lazio.

Guardiola nel paese tra i più incivili d'europa parlando di calcio (e non solo) non ci viene , imho, per abbandonare un progetto che stà prendendo quota ed è pieno di giovani, al City.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Maggio 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Io credo :
> Inzaghi Juve.
> Gasp Roma.
> Conte Inter.
> ...


Pippo?


----------



## unbreakable (17 Maggio 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> ha la sua verità ciò che hai detto, è impensabile che la scelta dell'allenatore non passi da lui.



Scolari o Fernando santos


----------



## Mr. Canà (17 Maggio 2019)

Ragazzi, state prendendo tutti un granchio. Storicamente la Juve prende tecnici dal Milan (Allegri) o ex rossoneri (Ancelotti)... guarda caso Rino unisce le due qualità: ex rossonero e attuale tecnico della squadra.

Il prossimo allenatore della Juventus sarà Gattuso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> aggiungici higuain. se qualcuno ha sott'occhio il bilancio della juve... ma a me sembra impossibile



esatto, non bisogna essere dei maghi della finanza per capirlo. Poi, se vendono Pjanic a 120milioni alzo le mani .


----------



## sette (17 Maggio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Pippo?



e godo


----------



## Jazzy R&B (17 Maggio 2019)

I gobbi dei miei fratelli stanno inscenando una specie di Carnevale di Rio in salotto dalla felicità per la dipartita di Acciuga. L'ottavo Scudetto non l'anno manco festeggiato, adesso invece sembra che abbiano vinto la Coppa Campioni da quanto sono felici e contenti, hahahah. Poi magari gli annunciano De Zerbi o Mihailovic o Inzaghi, e li mi sa che si spegneranno i sorrisi


----------



## Zenos (17 Maggio 2019)

Che tempestività...Liberi tutti.


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Maggio 2019)

Guardiola in conferenza ha confermato che non va alla Giuve. D’altronde solo un pazzo può pensare che lasci quel campionato per venire ad allenare Ronaldo 34enne e un centrocampo di scarpari


----------



## Willy Wonka (17 Maggio 2019)

Mi meraviglio che la stampa non abbia ancora fatto il nome dell'uomo dei miracoli, Gattuso, per la panchina della Juve. Se fa i miracoli con la rosa del Milan chissà che miracoli potrebbe fare con quella della Juve.


----------



## juventino (17 Maggio 2019)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Guardiola in conferenza ha confermato che non va alla Giuve. D’altronde solo un pazzo può pensare che lasci quel campionato per venire ad allenare Ronaldo 34enne e un centrocampo di scarpari



Guardiola è lo stesso che disse che non sarebbe andato via dal Bayern, ma che nel frattempo aveva già firmato col City. Inoltre nella stessa frase ha anche detto “but football changes a lot”. 
Agnelli confermò a reti unificate Allegri dopo l’Ajax.
Con questo non dico che arriverà Pep, ma le parole vanno sempre prese con le pinze.


----------



## leviatano (17 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se prendono Porchettino (manco lui sa come ha fatto ad arrivare in finale di Champions) per me finirà il loro dominio.
> 
> Se prendono Guardiola, invece, finisce tutto. Ma per gli altri.



Guardate che Guardiola per me, è già da due/tre anni che ha già dato tutto quello che poteva dare da allenatore.


----------



## leviatano (17 Maggio 2019)

Per me o prendono Pochettino o Simone Inzaghi.


----------



## MasterGorgo (17 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se prendono Porchettino (manco lui sa come ha fatto ad arrivare in finale di Champions) per me finirà il loro dominio.
> 
> Se prendono Guardiola, invece, finisce tutto. Ma per gli altri.



Per fare il gioco di pep la juve deve cambiare molti vecchietti a meno che non punti su 10/5 partite di gran qualità a marzo/aprile/maggio con un giro di riserve ampio. Ma potrebbe perfino andare incontro a figuraccie in alcuni frangenti....
Ci vedo ancora conte per 1/2 anni e poi rivoluzione.


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Maggio 2019)

Comunque son contento, contro l'Atalanta è un motivo in più per vincere congedandosi con una vittoria


----------



## hakaishin (17 Maggio 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Per me o prendono Pochettino o Simone Inzaghi.



Inzaghi non credo proprio 
Poi ho paura tu abbia ragione su guardiola


----------



## Asso_86 (17 Maggio 2019)

Grazie di tutto Max!

Ma a noi ora serve dominare il gioco.

Spero nel sogno Pep, ma anche Pochettino sarebbe fantastico


----------



## leviatano (17 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Inzaghi non credo proprio
> Poi ho paura tu abbia ragione su guardiola



Parlo se prendono l'allenatore italiano, è molto amico di Paratici.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Maggio 2019)

Prendono Lele Adani


----------



## Route66 (17 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Juventus ha comunicato ufficialmente che Allegri non sarà l’allenatore della squadra bianconera in vista della prossima stagione



Ma a Sky Sport giuve come l'hanno presa?
Festeggiano o sono in lutto?
E Di Marzio che dice?


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Juventus ha comunicato ufficialmente che Allegri non sarà l’allenatore della squadra bianconera in vista della prossima stagione



Esonero o dimissioni?

Detto questo, prendano chi vogliono..tanto il calcio italiano è morto


----------



## sunburn (17 Maggio 2019)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Ma a Sky Sport giuve come l'hanno presa?
> Festeggiano o sono in lutto?


Tra i successi di Allegri con la Juventus hanno menzionato "due finali di Champions vinte"...


----------



## Capitan T (17 Maggio 2019)

Pep ha appena detto che non và alla Juve.

Comunque vi rendete conto che IERI SERA Laudisa (direttore Gazza) postava "Allegri - Juve ai dettagli"? cioè questo ieri sera diceva che Allegri sarebbe rimasto alla Juve.. ma a che livelli siamo??


----------



## Raryof (17 Maggio 2019)

Capitan T ha scritto:


> Pep ha appena detto che non và alla Juve.
> 
> Comunque vi rendete conto che IERI SERA Laudisa (direttore Gazza) postava "Allegri - Juve ai dettagli"? cioè questo ieri sera diceva che Allegri sarebbe rimasto alla Juve.. ma a che livelli siamo??



Ma Laudisa mi sa che ci dà giù col vino, non è possibile che sia sempre così spaesato.
E se non è il vino sono le gnocche della gazzetta.


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Guardiola è lo stesso che disse che non sarebbe andato via dal Bayern, ma che nel frattempo aveva già firmato col City. Inoltre nella stessa frase ha anche detto “but football changes a lot”.
> Agnelli confermò a reti unificate Allegri dopo l’Ajax.
> Con questo non dico che arriverà Pep, ma le parole vanno sempre prese con le pinze.



Guardiola è praticamente impossibile, non solo per costi suoi e del suo staff, ma perchè chiederebbe una rinnovazione della rosa per il 70% ultratrentenne, ha due anni di contratto ancora e non ha finito il suo ciclo come poteva essere per Ronaldo. Anche io credo che arriverà qualcuno di importante ma Guardiola mi pare utopia


----------



## Compix83 (17 Maggio 2019)

Davvero sospetta la tempistica con cui hanno ufficializzato l'addio di Allegri. Ora contro l'Atalanta ci sono tutte le condizioni per aspettarsi una squadra demotivata.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (17 Maggio 2019)

Speriamo quel demente di Agnelli ci metta Mourinho cosi' gli fa saltare in aria lo spogliatoio per diversi anni


----------



## Zenos (17 Maggio 2019)

Capitan T ha scritto:


> Pep ha appena detto che non và alla Juve.
> 
> Comunque vi rendete conto che IERI SERA Laudisa (direttore Gazza) postava "Allegri - Juve ai dettagli"? cioè questo ieri sera diceva che Allegri sarebbe rimasto alla Juve.. ma a che livelli siamo??



Che poi son gli stessi che dicono: Milan o guardiola o gattuso,dipende dalla gara con il frosinone.


----------



## Asso_86 (17 Maggio 2019)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Guardiola è praticamente impossibile, non solo per costi suoi e del suo staff, ma perchè chiederebbe una rinnovazione della rosa per il 70% ultratrentenne, ha due anni di contratto ancora e non ha finito il suo ciclo come poteva essere per Ronaldo. Anche io credo che arriverà qualcuno di importante ma Guardiola mi pare utopia




Attento però agli effetti del decreto Crescita...

Se arrivasse Pep a 20 netti, la Juve dovrebbe sborsarne lordi solo 26 (perché solo il 30% dello stipendio sarebbe gravato da IRPEF, il resto è esentasse).
Allegri chiedeva il rinnovo a 12, che sarebbero stati 24 lordi.

Capisci anche tu cosa ha più senso...


----------



## Jino (17 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Juventus ha comunicato ufficialmente che Allegri non sarà l’allenatore della squadra bianconera in vista della prossima stagione



Ora la serie A tornerà più equilibrata. Perchè cacciano Allegri, uno che gioca male tutto quello che volete, ma porta a vincere perchè in testa ha solo quello. Ora la Juve vuole un tecnico esteta, perchè quello cercano, si snaturano e per me il prossimo anno la serie A torna ad essere un torneo aperto.


----------



## Jino (17 Maggio 2019)

Compix83 ha scritto:


> Davvero sospetta la tempistica con cui hanno ufficializzato l'addio di Allegri. Ora contro l'Atalanta ci sono tutte le condizioni per aspettarsi una squadra demotivata.



Perchè ultimamente era motivata?!


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Maggio 2019)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Attento però agli effetti del decreto Crescita...
> 
> Se arrivasse Pep a 20 netti, la Juve dovrebbe sborsarne lordi solo 26 (perché solo il 30% dello stipendio sarebbe gravato da IRPEF, il resto è esentasse).
> Allegri chiedeva il rinnovo a 12, che sarebbero stati 24 lordi.
> ...



Allegri prende alla Juventus 7.5 mln bonus compresi, ciò vuol dire che la parte fissa si aggirerà intorno ai 6 milioni. Passare da 7 (14 lordi) a 26 lordi (come minimo) non lo vedo fattibile a meno che la Juve non si liberi di qualche ingaggio pesante.


----------



## Asso_86 (17 Maggio 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Allegri prende alla Juventus 7.5 mln bonus compresi, ciò vuol dire che la parte fissa si aggirerà intorno ai 6 milioni. Passare da 7 (14 lordi) a 26 lordi (come minimo) non lo vedo fattibile a meno che la Juve non si liberi di qualche ingaggio pesante.



Dipende da quanto fortemente vorrebbe la Juve guardiola.

Passare da 14 a 26 ingaggiando un mostro come guardiola?

Da fare subito


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Maggio 2019)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Dipende da quanto fortemente vorrebbe la Juve guardiola.
> 
> Passare da 14 a 26 ingaggiando un mostro come guardiola?
> 
> Da fare subito



Per me, senza polemica, è probabile che pure con Guardiola continuerete a vincere solo campionati..


----------



## Gre-No-Li (17 Maggio 2019)

Le ipotesi sono due: 
- il divorzio era già previsto da tempo e allora vuol dire che un grande nome è già nel mirino 
- il divorzio è avvenuto recentemente e allora potrebbe veramente arrivare un Simone Inzaghi


----------



## leviatano (17 Maggio 2019)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Le ipotesi sono due:
> - il divorzio era già previsto da tempo e allora vuol dire che un grande nome è già nel mirino
> - il divorzio è avvenuto recentemente e allora potrebbe veramente arrivare un Simone Inzaghi



Per me se non è straniero, a livello italiano ingaggiate Inzaghi. di certo un qualche schema di attacco lo sa porre.


----------



## unbreakable (17 Maggio 2019)

Allegri via dalla Juve. Caressa: «Occhio a De Zerbi»
Il giornalista di Sky Sport lancia la sua ipotesi: «Potrebbe essere il nome giusto per la panchina bianconera»


----------



## hakaishin (17 Maggio 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Parlo se prendono l'allenatore italiano, è molto amico di Paratici.



Non ne sono convinto lo stesso. Come italiani vedo più sarri o di francesco


----------



## hakaishin (17 Maggio 2019)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Per me, senza polemica, è probabile che pure con Guardiola continuerete a vincere solo campionati..



Molto probabile. Ma concorderai con me che non potrà replicare lo schifo fatto da allegri. Cambieremmo di mentalità e ci si prova in maniera diversa. Eravamo arrivate al limite estremo con allegri. La mortificazione del calcio


----------



## Solo (17 Maggio 2019)

Non accadrà, ma godrei parecchio se prendessero Mourinho... Gli interisti impazzirebbero.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Molto probabile. Ma concorderai con me che non potrà replicare lo schifo fatto da allegri. Cambieremmo di mentalità e ci si prova in maniera diversa. Eravamo arrivate al limite estremo con allegri. La mortificazione del calcio



Ovvio si


----------



## sunburn (17 Maggio 2019)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Dipende da quanto fortemente vorrebbe la Juve guardiola.
> 
> Passare da 14 a 26 ingaggiando un mostro come guardiola?
> 
> Da fare subito


Tra l'altro 14 è quello che costava ora. E' verosimile immaginare che ne chiedesse almeno un paio netti in più.


----------



## sunburn (17 Maggio 2019)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Le ipotesi sono due:
> - il divorzio era già previsto da tempo e allora vuol dire che un grande nome è già nel mirino
> - il divorzio è avvenuto recentemente e allora potrebbe veramente arrivare un Simone Inzaghi



Penso che la decisione di separarsi risalga all'eliminazione dalla Champions. Hanno aspettato a dare l'annuncio perché Agnelli non poteva restare tutto questo tempo senza annunciare il nuovo allenatore e, probabilmente, questo nuovo allenatore era ancora impegnato col suo attuale club. 
A questo punto, escluderei Sarri, Pochettino e Klopp.


----------

